# The Perfect Fruit



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 4, 2007)

It is truly a blessing every year at this time because of CLEMENTINES!!!!!!!!! I love these little things. They are quite possibly the perfect fruit. Taste sweet as candy and so easy to peel with no seeds. If the Lord made anything better I don't know what it is. Two of these things have 5 grams of fiber and 290% of the reccomended daily allowance of vitamin C. My daughter and I go though 10 lbs of these things a week.
Thank God for small blessings!


----------



## caddy (Dec 4, 2007)

Never had them, but had my 1st Pomegrante last year! Wonderful thing, but a little difficult and messy...


----------



## Megaloo (Dec 5, 2007)

I gotta say, there is an orange here that is wonderful!!! They call it the Mikan, here is a little info on it from the "trusty" Wikanpedia, Mikan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
And here is a pic of this tasty treat that we enjoyed today!!! If ya'll want one, come on over!!! 
Mr. Farley, how about I'll trade you a CLEMENTINE for a MIKAN!?!?!?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 5, 2007)

Megaloo said:


> I gotta say, there is an orange here that is wonderful!!! They call it the Mikan, here is a little info on it from the "trusty" Wikanpedia, Mikan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> And here is a pic of this tasty treat that we enjoyed today!!! If ya'll want one, come on over!!!
> Mr. Farley, how about I'll trade you a CLEMENTINE for a MIKAN!?!?!?




It looks very good young lady! Unfortunatly, Japan is not in my budget.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 5, 2007)

I thought this thread might be about beans.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 5, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I thought this thread might be about beans.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 5, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I thought this thread might be about beans.



No, no...beans aren't the perfect fruit. They're the musical fruit....or so I hear.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 5, 2007)

Ivan said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this thread might be about beans.
> ...



...or the _magical_ fruit.


----------

